# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Is this mini Xmas moss?

## khemo

Hey Guys

I was sold this moss and the guy told me that it was mini Xmas moss. I was told that mini Xmas moss looks like a combination of normal Xmas moss mixed with spiky/peacock moss. What do you guys think?



thanks guys

----------


## blue33

It look more like a normal Xmas moss to me. Below is the mini xmas moss that i had, it look different from yours.

----------


## khemo

Hi

I also have christmas moss and they are very different and my christmas moss has spores. This moss dosen't grow spores. So it's definitely not christmas moss.

My moss may look different to yours due to different growing conditions? I grow mine in high light and high CO2 with EI dosing at 25 degrees (my tank has a chiller)

Any more comments?

----------


## blue33

I grow mine in high light and high CO2 with EI dosing also except is not at 25 degree but 27 degree most of the time, but the moss that i bought from, they keep it at 25 degree temperature and the result is exactly the same that i had shown here. That shop is a well known moss keeper(he only sell moss btw), and he supply overseas also, a well known moss keeper in the industry.  :Smile:

----------


## gcce

Hi Adrian,
Where is this shop? Thanks.

----------


## blue33

Things to note is the price is high, but their moss is of quality one.  :Grin: 
They have the widest varieties of moss around the world. Look for Mr Tan.

Bioplast (System & Control Engineering Co.)
Blk 22 Boon Keng Road #01-23
Singapore 330022

----------


## fenn8337

A friend of mine told me that xmas moss do not need CO2, still can grow...pls enlightened....thanks

----------


## strung_0ut

That just looks like spiky moss. Not mini at all :Shocked:

----------


## jonathandowers

> It look more like a normal Xmas moss to me. Below is the mini xmas moss that i had, it look different from yours.


Sorry to bump this 2 year old thread, but I'm unable to PM yet.

Adrian, where did you get the Mini Christmas Moss? Do you still have this in your tank?

----------


## blue33

Yes, i do. Check this out. Click >Here<  :Smile: 




> Sorry to bump this 2 year old thread, but I'm unable to PM yet.
> 
> Adrian, where did you get the Mini Christmas Moss? Do you still have this in your tank?

----------


## jonathandowers

Wow, simply stunning!

It looks like I can't post on that thread  :Sad: 

Could you please PM me?  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

i just noticed you're from US, i only deal locally.  :Sad: 




> Wow, simply stunning!
> 
> It looks like I can't post on that thread 
> 
> Could you please PM me?

----------


## jonathandowers

I would be willing to pay exorbitant shipping costs and extra compensation to see this in my nano cube. Been looking around for this for so long ;_;

----------


## Ecalyte

How would the mini xmas grow if I just place it in its loose form as a method of 'lawning' my tank?

----------


## blue33

cant pm you  :Sad:  but you can email me at [email protected] i see what i can do.  :Smile: 




> I would be willing to pay exorbitant shipping costs and extra compensation to see this in my nano cube. Been looking around for this for so long ;_;

----------


## saddyboi

saw the REAL mini xmas moss in C328 ytd in the small plastic container kind.. its really mini..  :Smile:

----------

